# lavey



## custom creation (Jun 4, 2015)

Is there any word on Lavey's daughter? Has anyone heard anything?

Thanks
Bear


----------



## Lavey (Jun 10, 2015)

My lil girl just had surgery for uterus cancer.
The tumor was the size of a golf ball & had it removed wednesday.
The surgery had some complications & my baby must now live with a urinary catheter for the the remainder of her life! This really upsets us both but its her feelings that matter.

Gabrielle came home today & spent the day resting - recovering the best she can after surgery. 

The day bf surgery my baby had a bone scan which revieled horrific news. Gabby has Osteosarcoma - Bone cancer. Its tearing me to pieces & I have not told her about it just yet. The Doctors suggested more chemo & radiation which I refused - it will only buy her a bit of time if she is lucky..I refuse to watch her go through that again.

Gabrielle & myself have a very tight relationship & Im working up the guts to tell her everything not gonna be alright which we both prayed for. The doctor said she has any where from a week to a few months left on this earth. I broke down & Im trying to be strong for her but as her father & best friend I can take only so much. 
Im planning to tell her this weekend & explain the best I can.

I asked her today if she could do anything she wanted to plz tell daddy. Gabby said she needs to think about that and will let me know. Ill fill you guys in on how the rest of the week goes.
Thanks for those of you who care - we both appreciate it.


----------



## MattG (Jun 10, 2015)

Oh jesus brother. I am so very sorry. I honestly have tears in my eyes right now. Life just isn't fucking fair, and it always seems it's good people that suffer for no good goddamn reason. Idk what to say my friend, other than i feel aweful for you both and you're in my thoughts. Take care of yourself and that special little lady bro


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 10, 2015)

My God brother, I'm so sorry!  I don't even know what to say.  I will continue to to pray for your little angel.  We are here for you brother.


----------



## custom creation (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm truly sorry my friend. It's been weighing on my heart and I have prayed that everything would be ok for her. I will continue to pray for your little angel. 

Bear


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm so sorry brother you know we're here for you. Ya'll will be in my thoughts and prayers. I actually cried when I read this just like any other father would.


----------



## Lavey (Jun 10, 2015)

Im so sad about this situation I can barely eat, sleep & have not trained going on 2 weeks.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jun 10, 2015)

I am speechless my friend.  I can only offer my prayers.


----------



## Lavey (Jun 11, 2015)

my baby girl has been complaing of pain where her catheter is so today I brought her to the doctors & the poor lil girl now has an infection. As her daddy its killing me that I cant solve her problem & I feel useless.

Saturday is when I plan to fill her in on her sickness.
Gonna be a rough day no doubt.


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Jun 12, 2015)

Lavey said:


> my baby girl has been complaing of pain where her catheter is so today I brought her to the doctors & the poor lil girl now has an infection. As her daddy its killing me that I cant solve her problem & I feel useless.
> 
> Saturday is when I plan to fill her in on her sickness.
> Gonna be a rough day no doubt.



I know it'll be very difficult to stay strong my friend but you must. You are your little girl's rock....she will draw strength from you.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jun 12, 2015)

Lavey said:


> my baby girl has been complaing of pain where her catheter is so today I brought her to the doctors & the poor lil girl now has an infection. As her daddy its killing me that I cant solve her problem & I feel useless.
> 
> Saturday is when I plan to fill her in on her sickness.
> Gonna be a rough day no doubt.



You describe her as brave and strong.  I can see where she gets these amazing qualities from, brother.


----------



## AnaSCI (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm speechless. I have no children of my own so could not even begin to imagine what you are going through? My prayers go out to you. I'm sorry to see any parent have to go through this.


----------



## AtomAnt (Jun 12, 2015)

I had no idea.... there will ups and downs.  Some days you will feel strong, some days like the world is caving in.  Be strong, find someone you can confide in and vent to when feeling low.  I began seeing a therapist weekly to help manage my stress and cope with the situation we are in.  My wife and I are also planing on starting seeing someone else together because of how this will affect our relationship and we want to be prepared to deal with it.

Find something positive each and every day.  Talk about the good in the world.  Surround yourself with positivity.


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jun 12, 2015)

Lavey - 

I am so sorry that this is happening to you and Gabby. I will also pray: strength for you and a miracle for her and also that she is pain free. 

The sadness of this all is overwhelming. 

Praying for a miracle.


----------



## Sully (Jun 12, 2015)

Horrible. I can't even imagine. Sorry brother.


----------



## Lavey (Jun 13, 2015)

Tomorrow is the day I fill my baby girl about her current illness.
Im sick to my stomache & its gonna be a rough day.
I wish I could turn places with her at all costs.

I asked her about if she can do anything & she chose Disney world!
Im in a serious debt paying for all her meds and doctors appointment.

Ive already in the last 2 years I sold any of my shit worth value.
New Mortage
brand new lap top
GSXR motor cycle
credit card are maxed
Sold my polaris snow mobile
Took out a large loan
Sold the majority of all my gear & HGH

I dont know how Im gonna make her last request but Ill sell a fucking organ to make her last wish on this earth come true.

Im a fucking mess & need to be strong for her at all costs.
I never thought Id be burying my 6 year old baby.

Im lost for words and cant stop crying but I dont let her see that.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 13, 2015)

Lavey idk what to say brother but you and your little princess are in my prayers. Be strong for her she needs you and I wish there was something I could do  to help ease your pain. We're here for you brother


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 13, 2015)

I don't know the words man...just try to stay strong.  Material possessions are nothing compared to family.  I wish the best to your daughter....


----------



## formula1069 (Jun 13, 2015)

Lavey,
You need to contact groups like Make a Wish Foundation or Go Fund Me's, or even Disney direct
I have to check I might have enough Flyer Miles to fly you and your daughter down if you want
If you want, my girlfriend will contact these groups for you she is willing to help, but she will need a lot more info to do so
her aunt also works for Disney so she could possible help us get in contact with the right people
If you want her to help just send me a PM with your phone # so she can contact you to discuss


----------



## ForkLift (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh my god brother im sorry to hear this. Your family will be in my prayers, god bless man. I dont even know what to say. This is horrible. THese things seem to touch everyone some how in someway. Truely wish your family the best Lavey.
fl


----------



## ForkLift (Jun 14, 2015)

this is so horrible lavey, my wife runs a group with the church that mails out holy water, i dont know how religios you are lavey but i use to go faithfully every sunday. anything that would help, your daughter and your family will be in our family's prayers. God Bless You, no father should have to go thru this


----------



## JJ (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh my god... this is literally one of my worst fears... I'm so sorry, brother... Any updates since that last day?

Definitely contact MAW; if anyone can do something, it'd be them. Best of luck...


----------



## Lavey (Jun 16, 2015)

Well I finally got up the nerve to inform my baby girl about her condition. It went as one can assume telling this to a 6 year old girl.

I will state one thing that lil girl is a fucking soldier.
I only wish I was as strong as she is..............

Ill talk later about this when I get my shit together.

For those of you who care & pray for her - cant thank you enough.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 16, 2015)

formula1069 said:


> Lavey,
> You need to contact groups like Make a Wish Foundation or Go Fund Me's, or even Disney direct
> I have to check I might have enough Flyer Miles to fly you and your daughter down if you want
> If you want, my girlfriend will contact these groups for you she is willing to help, but she will need a lot more info to do so
> ...



Your a damn good man formula!


----------



## Lavey (Jun 16, 2015)

formula1069 said:


> Lavey,
> You need to contact groups like Make a Wish Foundation or Go Fund Me's, or even Disney direct
> I have to check I might have enough Flyer Miles to fly you and your daughter down if you want
> If you want, my girlfriend will contact these groups for you she is willing to help, but she will need a lot more info to do so
> ...



WOW! Your a damn good man brother & we both appreciate it very much.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jun 16, 2015)

Lavey, my prayers goes out to u and yr baby .......


----------



## BigBob (Jun 16, 2015)

I don't know what to say Lavey. So sorry.....


----------



## Lavey (Jun 21, 2015)

Gabrielle told me this morning that she is taking me to my favorite breakfast spot & even told me she is paying for it....lol...

Even though she is ill its fantastic that my baby is living & acting like everything is fine. Damn Im so proud to be her daddy.

To all you dads have a great Fathers Day!!!!


----------



## turbobusa (Jun 21, 2015)

Happy fathers day to all. Lavey is there an addy I /we can send any mail sir?
If not comfortable here pm would be fine. i'd like to send a card and such. 
I see she took you too breakfast and paid. i'd like to contribute some pocket change for her if that is ok.  Prayers and positives to you both.. Thx ,  T.


----------



## cybrsage (Jun 22, 2015)

Children are amazing - even in the worst of times they can be so caring and loving.  Us adults become jaded, fearful, and try to control that which we cannot - then collapse when our attempt to control the things we cannot control fails.

Love goes out to you.  Her actions show that she is slowly realizing she is Brahman.  You are lucky to have her, even if the time is shorter than you would wish.  Your life is so much richer already and you know it, something many die without ever realizing.  She is an amazing girl.

I cannot type more, too difficult.


----------



## Lavey (Jul 3, 2015)

Gabby has been pretty ill the last 2 days and Im worried!
She has been in bed for 2 days with my right by her side.

If she isnt better in the morning its time to get to the hospital.

My fucking emotions are all over the damn place!
I have that feeling when you dont even know what the
fuck you're feeling anymore!

I wish cancer would get cancer & fucking die!!


----------



## Magnus82 (Jul 3, 2015)

I think of you and your beautiful daughter every day Lavey.  I can't even begin to imagine what you are going through and pray I never  do.  We're here for you brother


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jul 3, 2015)

i know i sound like a broken recorder ... but do STAY STRONG bro  .....


----------



## Magnus82 (Jul 4, 2015)

Formula,  I just can't  get over your generosity.  To grant this little angel her wish is something beyond special.  Were  you guys able to make this happen? 



formula1069 said:


> Lavey,
> You need to contact groups like Make a Wish Foundation or Go Fund Me's, or even Disney direct
> I have to check I might have enough Flyer Miles to fly you and your daughter down if you want
> If you want, my girlfriend will contact these groups for you she is willing to help, but she will need a lot more info to do so
> ...


----------



## MR. BMJ (Jul 9, 2015)

I don't know what i'd do if anything like this happened to my son, very sad

Hope everything is going well, anybody heard anything?


----------



## formula1069 (Jul 9, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> Formula,  I just can't  get over your generosity.  To grant this little angel her wish is something beyond special.  Were  you guys able to make this happen?



No he has not contacted me , he might not want to discuss this stuff with a stranger which I respect


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jul 9, 2015)

Formula, you're a truly great guy for offering to help out a stranger like that.
I reached out a while back to him and I didn't hear back.  Perhaps like many, he's very protective in keeping his real life separate from his online persona.


----------

